# black powder guns



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm looking for a muzzle loader. I can't remember the make but it has interchangeable barrels,one for black powder, and one for rifle chambered in the caliber of choice,and I believe a shotgun barrel too. Does anyone know who makes this gun? Thompson center,knight,???? Thanks Jim


----------



## wsumner (Mar 5, 2004)

Jim,

You may be thinking of the Thompson Center Encore. Check it out at http://www.tcarms.com/catalog/catalog.php

Wayne


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Thompson Center has two models that will allow you to switch barrels for shooting blackpowder or other calibers. The Encore and the G2. I think the Encore is in .50 cal and the G2 is .45 caliber. The Encore barrel rifling is the better for the of the 2 for all around shooting. If you what just a blackpowder rifle, I can recommend the T/C Omega. Great shooter and the Power Built Bullets are very accurate.
R/S


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. Yup it's the Encore Magnum 209X50. 50 cal. muzzle loader and a rifle barrel in my choice of calibers. Now if you guys could steer me in the right caliber, mainly whitetail but do plan on going on a caribou and moose hunt in the future. It goes up to a .375 H&R round. Don't think I need that much power but one never knows. Thanks again, Jim


----------



## wsumner (Mar 5, 2004)

If it was me I would go with a 270. It will be excellent for whitetail and caribou. It may be a little light for moose but how often will you hunt moose. 

Wayne


----------

